
I earned $1M with no business experience, and spent it to create a translator - alexei_rudak
https://medium.com/@alexeirudak/how-i-earned-1m-with-no-business-experience-and-spent-it-to-create-a-brand-new-translator-54cbd68fa9b
======
sharemywin
Maybe you could look at building an ensemble with google api.

for large scale operations. if you could build a classifier that could look at
a sentence and decide which one to call yours or theirs. You could save them a
bunch of money.

~~~
alexei_rudak
Right now it works such way. We use 11 languages with our translation API and
Google API for others. It also depends on how much words you need to translate
per request.

